# I don't believe it !



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

A week to go before we are off and we are all ready bar packing the fridge. This is a first for us and very shocking, are we finally getting the hang of it ?

What do you leave until the last minute ?

excluding putting ladyp in the van dave :wink: and shutting the street door 

:roll:


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Emptying the house fridge into the MH fridge.

Frank


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Me ,everything. Even the route planning fo the trip to anywhere. :lol: 
Never ended up at the original destination with the motorhome yet.

Dave p


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

brens said:


> A week to go before we are off and we are all ready bar packing the fridge. This is a first for us and very shocking, are we finally getting the hang of it ?
> 
> What do you leave until the last minute ?
> 
> ...


When everything is in and when fully loaded for a long tour, we head for the weigh bridge to check we are not over weight.
Done it today!
We also did it a few months ago after we changed vans.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Did the weighbridge on first trip to Cornwall after picking up new van. Fully loaded, 2x Gas, full fuel, full water, full porta potty  

Now swopped all the wellies and wet weather gear, for parasols and sun cream, I wish.

Still got lots & lots of allowance for Mr van der Striches' "Balluette" thanks bigfrank he's still shifting it, we call in every year on our way past. (lovely cognac).

dave p what are you like ? Your chunnel crossing is between 10pm-midnight when do you leave Blyth 9.30pm

We used to resort to chucking it all in and sorting and putting away at the ferry port. A new leaf has been turned over me thinks !


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

When do I leave Blyth?
After (Princess b) daughter has collected her two huskies on her way home from work.
So that will be around 6 ish. Then I allow 5 hours on A1 M25 and so on down to Folkestone 250 odd miles.
Usually steady in an evening.
Brownhills newark will be closed  so will have to stop at Grantham services for a toilet stop :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Usually switch the fridge/freezer on early so I can load it the night before departure and then clean the house fridge. 

I have a straw basket which I load last thing. It holds all those bits that I don't have doubles for e.g. earphones for mobile phone radio, Kindle, stuff used the night before. At least that is the theory. In practice it is for all those things I have forgotten :roll: 

It also doubles up as a holder for papers, mags, bits and pieces which we don't want to put away, but we (actually I) would rather not be temporarily stored on the table.

We used to be the chuck it all in and sort it at the ferry port. Seem to be so much more organised now. Actually, I think it's because we don't take so many extras. We leave all the things bought, because we thought would be useful, at home and have never missed them  

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have packed everything in today --food and clothes Ray has loaded gass so tomorrow I just walk with the freezer and fridge bits Oh and the dog


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh dear Louis, Mavis you would never ever leave him till last!

Your trips are all designed around him we know :wink: all those friends of his, he should be on facebook :lol: himself.

Have a lovely trip Ray and Mav and Louis.


----------

